

Ask HN: Does having "and" in a domain name not recommended? - twidlit

any penalty on the branding, SEO or word-of-mouth effect?
======
rpledge
It didn't work out too well for these guys: <http://www.ferrethandjobs.com/>

~~~
twidlit
I LOLd for a good 2 minutes for that. nice catch.

